# Tachometer wire



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

I am looking for the wire that connect to the coil for the tack on the fire wall,
The car now has a HEI system with a tach conection.
What color wire should I be looking for. how can I test the wires to make sure I find the right one.
The car is a 65 GTO with Auto trans.
thanks


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Check the stickies in the technical forum section.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's a link to 64/65 schematics, might help:

Pontiac wiring 1957-1965

Rick


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

I believe 64/65 is brown .


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

Stock tach or aftermarket. Stock tach won't read correct with HEI. I have and MSD system and had to buy a tach adapter to make it work right.


----------

